# Throat singing?



## sporehead (Jan 19, 2014)

I have been throat singing for three years, self taught. I was wondering if anyone else practices this. I have not many people that do and it would be great to meet some more.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 19, 2014)

is that like yodeling?


----------



## sporehead (Jan 19, 2014)

Not really


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 19, 2014)

wow jinx


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 19, 2014)

we just googled the fuck out of each other


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 19, 2014)

I deleted mine, that was fucking weird how I googled & posted the exact link at the exact same time as you.


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 19, 2014)

I throat sing a bit, more as a means to clear my pipes for normal singing though. I never get too musical with it.


----------



## sporehead (Jan 20, 2014)

wild indeed highwayman. must be in a groove. 

Jillyboe what kind of tones do you make?


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 20, 2014)

Tends to sound like a bullfrog molesting jaba the hut.


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 20, 2014)

On a serious note, I try to imitate the tones I make when I didge.


----------



## sporehead (Jan 20, 2014)

Ah those tones. I know both of which you speak. Can you circular breathe?


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes I can actually. I took to it easily but my didge skills are really basic.


----------



## sporehead (Jan 21, 2014)

That's great. My didg skills are pretty basic too but I can do a wide range of noises if I combine throat singing with it. Only issue had been circular breathing. I understand the how to but I just can't dial it in. 

Throat singing is pretty easy once you learn some basic concepts.


----------

